# Minimum?



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

What is the minimum tank size for salt water? I may start a saltwater if possible. 
Peace Out!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## CaliforniaFishkeeper (Jun 29, 2010)

30-40g is the smallest I would bother with personally, but I'm sure people have 20gs too.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

I've always been advised that you should never go with any smaller than 75 gallon because of the salt and amonia etc balances in the water. Any less than 75 gallon and any change would be to critical to a tank. Take a look at an old thread for info about this: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-aquariums/new-salt-water-tanks-38102/

Hope it helps, cheers :-D


----------



## CaliforniaFishkeeper (Jun 29, 2010)

DisneyCoralReef said:


> I've always been advised that you should never go with any smaller than 75 gallon because of the salt and amonia etc balances in the water. Any less than 75 gallon and any change would be to critical to a tank. Take a look at an old thread for info about this: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-aquariums/new-salt-water-tanks-38102/
> 
> Hope it helps, cheers :-D


Yeah, I've seen smaller tanks work though.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

well it really depends on you.. personally i would say the smallest for a new comer to salt would be 20 gallons if you are on top of things and make a solid commitment to up keep etc.... i have seen new folks do well with Pico ( 7 gallons or less) tanks as well but i personally am a little hesitant... from my research and from my personal experiance the more volume the easier it is and really the costs are not a ton different when you consider the smaller tanks needs versus the larger tanks equipment that assist in keeping things level.... if you are really new to salt on the first page here is a section of articles regarding saltwater.. read them all then continue to research until you are sure you want to commit and then look at size based on the information you can gather and the commitment you are willing to make.. not just in maintaining the tank but to building it ... for example i started my tank about 3 or 4 months ago and i am just now reaching the point where i am fairly confident with things and even now i am constantly learning more about this hobby.. its not hard perse but it really takes quite a bit to understand whats going on....


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

my friend has a 12 gallon nano tank and it seemed to work out fine

http://www.amazon.com/JBJ-Gallon-Aquarium-Nite-Vu-Moonlights/dp/B001EUG8II


----------



## fishesfriend (Dec 8, 2009)

As a beginer I would advise a thrity gallon as the smallest for a beginer. This is the more expesive and rewarding( I think ) side of the hobby. I have a 75 gallon tank with only 4 fish, 3 small and 1 medium If I don't give it enough time nitrates will go off the charts.


----------



## outpost (Mar 30, 2010)

If you are on it and top off every day and don't over feed then you could do a 10 gallon easy. Take it slow in the beginning and once it gets established it will be a breeze. I wouldn't go smaller than 10gal tho. Way cheaper too. A good thing for a beginner in anything too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

